#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Ваджракилая Пудри Регпунг

## Anthony

Друзья, а не найдется ли у кого-то из вас комментариев на практику Пудри Регпунг. 
Получил ванг от Карма Пунцога Ринпоче и лунг на длинную садхану. 
Садхана есть, а вот из комментариев только книга "Commentaries on the Practice of Vajrakilaya by Gyatrul Rinpoche & Yangthang Tulku Rinpoche". 
Но в книге этой много чего напутано и не понятно в плане визуализаций. 
Так же есть коммент от сына Дуджома Ринпоче. Но тоже не очень в тему. 

Помогите пожалуйста

----------

